# Siemens S120 Verzögerung des Gebersignals beim latchen



## Karabullo (14 Oktober 2014)

Nabend zusammen, 

ich benötige die Angabe, wie stark mein Gebersignal verzögert ist, wenn es mit dem MC_MeasuringInput Baustein der Siemens Technologie mit einem Messtaster an einem TM17 Modul gelatcht wird.

Aufbau:
Siemens Motor 1PH7 mit Drive Cliq Geber an Single Motor Modul 6SL3120
Motor Modul an CU320-2 DP Control Unit
TM17 Modul an der selben CU320
Auf dem TM17 Modul DI0 als Messtaster mit einem Filter von 125µs

Den Siemens Unterlagen ist schlecht zu entnehmen welche Verzögerungen nun zu berücksichtigen sind.

Das TM17 hat eine Abtastzeit der E/As von 125µs (p4099)
Die Verbindung zur CU per Drive-Cliq soll auch 125µs sein (also die Basisabtastzeit der CU)
Der Geber wird vermutlich die Abtastzeit der Motor Moduls haben, also die Stromreglerzeit 125µs (p115)
Die Verbindung hier zur CU sind wieder 125µs
Die CU hat eine Basisabtastzeit von 125µs (r110)

D.h. alles zusammen habe ich eine Verzögerung des Messwertes von 625µs, ist das so korrekt?

Vielen Dank


----------



## zako (14 Oktober 2014)

... siehe:
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/18873482

+/- 1µs


----------

